# price of disbudding



## gottagoat (Feb 22, 2009)

I called my vet to ask how much for disbudding Brownie's babies. The reply was $84! :shocked: 
Is that pretty typical? We disbudded last year for my Alpine's baby and the horns grew anyway. Afraid we didn't do it long enough. But boy did that little one scream!!

I was hoping the vet could come out and do this years babies so we could watch and learn then do it ourselves next time. Now I not sure I can afford it.

Let me know your vet's prices if you've ever had it done "professionally".
Thanks,
Dana


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats an arm and a leg! was that per goat or for several?

Best to learn to do it yourself or find a more resonable vet!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I think it is $5.50 for us.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

First off you can buy two disbudders for the price of them doing one!! I charge people 5-10 each to do it for them. 

I would call some breeders around you. Alot of them will do it for VERY cheap and will show you how to do it. I wish you were closer - I would do it for you :shrug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I take any needing it to a breeder about 12 miles away...he charges me $3 each.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow! That is ridiculous! Most I was charged at the vet was $28, including anesthetic. I nowtake all babies to a breeder who charges $5 a kid. I agree to try and find a breeder to show you how. . . chances are they will do a _much _ better job too.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

That's alot to pay! Ours has been $6.00 per goat.


----------



## PotterWatch (Jan 23, 2009)

I obviously got ripped off (didn't know any better). I was charged $20 per kid (including the cd/t shot).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> $84!


 that is alot ....everyone has some excellent advice ...that will help you get a more realistic and fair price ..... good luck... :thumbup:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

My babies go to the vet on Saturday, and they quoted a price of $25 or less for two. Which I thought that didnt sound to bad. But I would really like to learn to do them myself. Just have to find someone to show me. My breeder that I got the boys from said she would, but she is so busy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> $25 or less for two


 that's not to bad....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

good price I say go for it if the breeder cant do it


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

I was just wondering about the vet he does put them under, do you think this is alright. Are should I look for someone else to do them. Im so worried about my babies and this is my first time getting my goats disbudded. thanks


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would ask him his experience with goats and how often he does it. Goat kids dont alway do well with going under but with an experienced goat vet it would be safe.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

He has always done my neighbors boer goats for her for 4-h, and Ive never heard her complain. They always look good and no scurs that I know of.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Just about every vet I know of puts the goat under for the disbudding. I figured it was just the common thing for all vets to do. They should be experienced enough to get that done safely. Only problem I've really noticed w/ vets is that they tend to over-burn. I had one baby come back from the vet looking like they had used a cow disbudder!! Last time our kids went to the vet for disbudding. . .


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

WOW that is a lot! Our long-time goat keeping friend does a great job, and would do it for free, but we give her $20 per kid, since it saves us a hassle. Our local vet surgically removes horns and does a good job for $60.
Ashlyn


----------

